# Over shot the hip..



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

I was at Lake Louise on friday with my school, and I was hitting a hip for most of the day in their terrain park. One time I decided to hit with a little bit more speed, caught an edge on take off and over shot it by about 10-15 feet. I went from about 20 feet in the air (thats what it felt like :laugh straight to my face. I put a tooth through my lip, my chin is scraped up like crazy, and my nose is a liitle bent up. I find myself lucky, it could have gone alot worse.. I went into the chalet, not knowing where the first aid was and my teachers freaked! :laugh: It looked really bad. 

Plus my grad pictures are tuesday :laugh:

Thatd be cool if somebody saw me from this forum. 

Who else has done this?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

not me and this is a fear I do have. Maybe this is why I always come up short too, afraid to over shoot.
I think you need to post some pics.

Glad it wasn't worse. Both boys came back from different school trips pretty beat up. One broken wrist and a jump similar to you, way to fast, wrist guards saved the other boy there.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

I never had my phone or a camera on me when it happened, and neither did my friend unfortunately. I'll post a after wards pic later. 

Yea I was always afraid of over shooting too. It's so hard to get it perfect.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I overshot an icy park jump, maybe a 20 footer last March. went up the lip and popped off-balance because of the ice. The next thing I remember I was at the bottom of the trail taking off my board, seeing stars and talking gibberish to my friends. There is a video of it but doesn't show how I hit the ground. I kinda remember my ass/hip hitting the ground first and everything went black... I shot about 35 feet to _flat_ hit my ass so hard I knocked myself out. Friends said I was out for about 60 seconds and then got up and rode to the base which is where my memory picks up.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

when you say overshoot? do you mean you cleared the flat part by 10-15 feet and landed on the down... I didn't think a place like lake louise would make jumps you could actually overshoot. well overshooting is always better than undershooting.. if you overshoot, and flip around in the air and land on the down part... you can still slide a bit and that takes away from the impact. undershoot the jump and you land on a flat :S... plus undershooting is real tough on the knees.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

A friend of mine overshot a jump last season. He came off the jump before that too hot, hit the second jump full speed and as you can see, cleared the knuckle by like 20-30 feet. He was okay, but that was a day-ender for sure. It sucks to undershoot, but it's good to play it safe.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

damn dude that blows...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Hips can be overshot in a different way... If you launch off the side of the lip at too much of an angle you'll shoot out away from the landing instead of up. I've seen a lot of new riders over-compensate when setting up for the lip of one and shoot out onto the last couple feet of tranny. To completely overshoot a hip length wise is pretty difficult, you have to hit it mega-fast unless it's a very small one.

Almost anytime I hit the smaller park here I'll catch the last few feet of the landing of the last jump, it's hard for me to get into my head that I need to go that slow when hitting it, haha. Larger park jumps have longer landings (steep), so it's more difficult to REALLY overshoot one to flat, but it can happen like this...

YouTube - Simon Dumont over shoots jump. by a lot.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Alexander said:


> A friend of mine overshot a jump last season. He came off the jump before that too hot, hit the second jump full speed and as you can see, cleared the knuckle by like 20-30 feet. He was okay, but that was a day-ender for sure. It sucks to undershoot, but it's good to play it safe.


What kind of camera does that? I want it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Not to reply-jack here Blind, but most SLR cameras these days will do that. It's just multiple photos overlaid to get that sequence. Typically, 5 frames per second is about the slowest you want to go if you're looking to get stuff like this, not sure these days but the fastest I know of is 10 fps depending on conditions (it's around $4,000, not including the lens btw)


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember the first time I was trying front 360s while I was in the air spinning I got a bit off axis and came around and bashed my face off the knuckle (and riding in PA it was an icy day) Busted my lip got a black eye and broke my nose hahahaha. Kept riding that day though. Everyone at school thought I got beat up in a bad fight. I looked pretty effed up.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Alexander said:


> A friend of mine overshot a jump last season. He came off the jump before that too hot, hit the second jump full speed and as you can see, cleared the knuckle by like 20-30 feet. He was okay, but that was a day-ender for sure. It sucks to undershoot, but it's good to play it safe.


man that looks like such a shitty jump....


----------

